# Circuito LED con bateria y cargador



## ctr2002 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola, les comento lo que estoy haciendo.
quiero hacer como si fuese una lampara con Leds, con una bateria de las cuadradas de 9V cuanto tiempo de duracion tiene aprox la bateria si esta todo el dia encendido, Mi circuito tiene 3 led en paralelo con una resistencia de 100 ohm, cada led tiene:
Vled=3.8V son los de alta luminocidad o RGB (uso ambos)
Iled=20mA
Entonces, mi pregunta de curiosidad es saber cuanto puede llegar a durar una bateria de 9V.
Y la pregunta a toda mi duda es la siguiente, yo queria poner una bateria de 9V y en el caso de no usar la bateria usar un cargador tipo los de Nokia u otros con ping de punta redonda, osea los comunes; ahi deberia usar alguna bateria recargable litio? asi mientras uno tiene la bateria puesta y quiere usar el cargador mientras carga la bateria. O si no tienen bateria con el cargador solo pueden hacer que funcione el circuito.
nose si se entiende mi explicacion.

Y si me pueden poner un diagrama o una explicacion de como hacerlo mejor, y si no requiere de uso de plaqueta mejor, porque en si es una lampara de madera y no dispongo de muchos materiales aparte del soldador, estaño.

Por ultimo como se llamaba la entrada para enchufar el cargador? hago fuerza pero no recuerdo el nombre  

muchas gracias! ^-^


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 1, 2009)

una bateria de 9V tiene como máximo unos 500mAh, entonces si tenemos los 3,8V x 20mA x 3 Led's, la idea es calcular.

20mA x 3 = 60mA si la bateria tiene 500mA, durará aproximadamente 9 horas.


----------



## ctr2002 (Sep 1, 2009)

uy muchas gracias, lo q se aprendio.

con respecto a q si puedo hacer un circuito conectando la bateria y el cargador al mismo tiempo... por ejemplo los mp5, yo tengo una bateria de esos como los q usa el mp5 slider.
como podria integrarlo? es muy complicado?


----------



## pablo_4 (Sep 1, 2009)

hola 
mira Solo tenes que conectar el + del cargador a la R de 100 ohm y el - al K de los LED.file:///C:/Documents and Settings/Usuario/Escritorio/pila.bmp


----------



## ctr2002 (Sep 1, 2009)

si eso si, pero mi pregunta apuntaba a usar la bateria y el cargador a la vez o quiza no... cuando se me acaba la bateria uso el cargador, o si quiero usar el cargador y no la bateria... pero ponele... este enchufado y en uso sin que afecte a la bateria osea que no este en serie. porque sino lo quemo.
un estilo MP5 o los mismos celulares cuando lo usas encendido con la bateria incorporada


----------



## pablo_4 (Sep 1, 2009)

La veradad no en tiendo tu pergunta.
Vos queres usar la bateria y cuando se acabe usar el cargador?


----------



## ctr2002 (Sep 2, 2009)

masomenos... date una idea esto es como una lamparita no?
bueno, hace de cuenta que esa "lamparita" es un MP5 o algo de eso o un celular.
Yo quiero poner una bateria de 9V o una bateria recargable de 5V por ejemplo.
en el caso de la bateria de 9V que NO es recargable... quiero usarla y si se me ocurriese no gastar la bateria y dejarlo (puesto) para otra ocacion si se corta la luz o algo, conecto un cargador esos de pin cilindrico.
La idea seria que, cuando enchufo el cargador, el circuito me cancele la circulacion de la bateria y cuando desconecto el cargador me vuelva a unir la circulacion de tension en la bateria de 9V.

Luego, si se me ocurriese hacer el circuito pero con una bateria recargable de 3.4~5V mi idea seria mientras estoy usando la bateria y veo que se me esta por apagar, es conectar un cargador de esa tension de salida e ir cargando la bateria a medida que voy usandolo osea dejo encendido o apagado la luz de la "lamparita".

como dije antes es como un mp5 o un celular... ambos tienen bateria recargable, si le enchufas el cargador... mientras que cargue la bateria lo podes usar prendido.
Queria saber si eso es facil de hacer...

gracias


----------



## ctr2002 (Sep 2, 2009)

les mando masomenos lo que queria...


----------



## ctr2002 (Sep 4, 2009)

Puede ser que tengo que comprar un jack hembra no me acuerdo el nombre pero creo que tiene 3 patitas, una la conecto al "+" del circuito, otra a la masa y la otra en el "+" de la bateria. Asi cuando uno enchufa se desactiva la otra y cuando se desenchufa se desactiva el actual?
sino no importa, muchas gracias a todos


----------



## ctr2002 (Sep 16, 2009)

COMPAÑEROS, ya lo resolvi gracias igual.


----------



## kordlhesh (Sep 18, 2009)

me podrias explicar como va eso??
eske me voy a acer un pedal de efectos para mi guitarra y tengo que aceerle un bypass, y me da miedo joderlo todo al conectar la bateria 
se llama jack estereo


----------



## vicious (Oct 1, 2009)

era muy simple, lo podrías haber hecho con un pulsador NC, qe cuando metas la ficha del cargador se pulse y se abra.. seria algo asi


----------

